# Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact 13W vs 26W



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

As title really, whats the difference if any between Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact 13W and the 26W bulb.

would the 26W be more beneficial for a 45*45*45 exoterra tank.

TIA


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

SKD said:


> As title really, whats the difference if any between Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact 13W and the 26W bulb.
> 
> would the 26W be more beneficial for a 45*45*45 exoterra tank.
> 
> TIA


Depends on what you are keeping in it.
You must remember that nearly 50% of UV is lost through the mesh of tank.


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Depends on what you are keeping in it.
> You must remember that nearly 50% of UV is lost through the mesh of tank.


crested gecko


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

SKD said:


> crested gecko


26w will be fine through mesh


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

petman99 said:


> 26w will be fine through mesh


cheers I better change it :blush:


----------

